# rocks or stones for bearded dragon vivarium



## rich-westmidz (Sep 2, 2007)

im currently decorating my new vivarium for some bearded dragons im getting soon, i have wood and other decor, only im trying to find a good rock or stone,
has anyone else ever used stones or rock from a garden or outside and cleaned them>? if so how did you clean them, also, what kinds of rock are good, or light in weight?

anyone help on this would be really great. anything at all, thanks all Bye bye


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I use the rock you usually get for aquariums or a good size river boulder which you would find in aquatic shops or garden centres, to clean them I would soak them for a couple of hours and then rinse off with boiling water from the kettle etc

Just be careful not to stack them so there is a risk of a possible injury to your BD's........

OR.....if you want a rock effect which are reasonably light there are fake ornaments which are made to look like real rock/stone etc but these usually are that bit more to buy......not much though.......depends what floats your boat mate :lol2:


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

hey their! we get our rocks from outside, just look for nice ones! then we clean them in a 1/10 bleach solution, 
then bake in the oven for 20 minutes then rinse and then we pop em in and watch them enjoy!: victory:


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought my beardie a natural sandstone slab and some natural stone bricks to make a platform. It looks great but they are really heavy, but i don't need to move them to clean so its np.

My main issue is that they seem to take ages to warm up... I mean hours, so i think i'm going to change them to wood.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Our Vivs for the quartet of BDs have slate, ocean rock, granite, and limestone chunks in them.

they were cleaned in the same way as others have said, and placed in nice secure locations around and about.

Teeny seems to have a thing for the slate hunks, Red likes his granite, and Vic and Tamianth love ocean rock.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Only thing I would like to add is that if your using sand make sure the rocks are buried so they sit on the viv floor or else the bd's could dig under them and get crushed.


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

clean them like the others say but we have pieces of slate in our vivs pushed firmly down onto the floor of the viv so the bd's cannot get underneath.. and hurt themesleves ..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

markhill said:


> Only thing I would like to add is that if your using sand make sure the rocks are buried so they sit on the viv floor or else the bd's could dig under them and get crushed.



definitely... if you're using a particulate substrate then sit the rocks on the viv floor and brush it upto / under the edgesso inquisitive little people don't get squished


----------

